
Pentagon Wants Silicon Valley’s Help on A.I - Erlangolem
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/15/technology/military-artificial-intelligence.html
======
kingnothing
"The Pentagon needs help on A.I. from Silicon Valley because that’s where the
talent is. The tech industry’s biggest companies have been hoarding A.I.
expertise, sometimes offering multimillion-dollar pay packages that the
government could never hope to match."

The Pentagon is going to have to come up with market compensation if they want
top talent. The US spends half a trillion dollars per year on the military,
they can certainly afford to pay software devs what they're worth if it is a
priority.

------
stuffedBelly
This reminds me of an anime called Jormungand. Try to think the arm dealer
Koko Hekmatyar as Pentagon and Dr.Miami as the SV companies. The end product
they came up with seems like a wild fantasy for now but direction-wise it kind
of makes sense.

------
ciamac
Seems like Google has gone a ways from "don't be evil" to applying AI to
tracking and targeting drones.

